# Mosquito today



## dexterm16 (Feb 26, 2008)

Was out on mosquito today. Made a bad choice. Should have gone to west branch . SW winds 10-14 and a rough lake. Water was 72 in most parts where we were 6-10 ft deep and anything under 5 fow was about 77. Got one perch . Was forced to fish the north end with the waves 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Once it cools off all the inland lakes will be on fire again. How big where the waves?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

The lake gets pretty rough, especially up by the cause, with any high wind out of the south.


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

I went went in about 130. Some of them had some white clapping but not supper bad.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

It was windy and rough at WB yesterday. The east ramps was a mess at around 1 when we left.


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

Iv been on erie in rought water with my 16 footer but the one time that sticks out to me was on mosquito strong south wind fishing close to the 88 bridge I thought my boat was gonna sink length between waves were very small by far the scariest time on a boat for me


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

One of my scariest boating moments of my 31 years of owning a boat came on mosquito,. Super hard north wind, worked my way back to the 305 ramp buddy backs trailer in and as I am driving my 14 1/2' star craft on the trailer took a 2' or so wave over the stern luckily enough of the boat was on the trailer I ran to the front of my swamped boat hooked on the strap and he pulled out!! Boat was on the trailer enough that nothing was damaged but it was close and we were very lucky not to sink it right there in the ramp.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

Similar story happened to me about 35 yrs ago when I was 14. Dad and I were fishing in our 14’ boat on a windy day. Beached the boat as we were waiting to meet up with some friends in another boat. Dad allowed me to back up the boat to put on the trailer. Unfortunately I didn’t know enough yet and before I knew it, waves were crashing over the stern-eventually swamping the boat. Freaking mister twisters floating everywhere!!! Thankfully with the help of some nearby fishermen, they helped up get the boat on the trailer filled with water. I was so embarrassed I swore off fishing for the rest of my life. Dad and I still laugh about that one.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

These north/south lakes in ohio get bad fast. Worst for me was Pymatuning. dead calm evening fishing northwest corner of causeway in a 14ft seanymph. Looked up and watched a cell develop overhead. gave that 9.9 all she had but we were staying on the east side of the lake. we easily had 3 footers and I had to run with the waves. made it back with out swamping the boat, but it wasn't easy.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Years ago on Mosquito with a guy IN A CANOE! South wind made S to N "three foot, constant waves". This came on very suddenly, we had to "tack" south-westernly across from the east side to the ramp at the marina. Actually "leaned" away from the waves to get a bit higher free-board into the waves! Maybe the most "scary" time afloat(including some really bad, "non-forecasted" storms on Erie) in a variety of boats over 50 plus years of fishing! Another time on Mosquito, launched and was well past mid-lake when fog quickly rolled in! Couldn't see my wife in the front of an 18 ft'er! We started to drift with all lights on but there were guys running way above "idle speeds"(some even faster!) going past so close we could hear their "chatter"-but couldn't see them!! Was braced, ready for an impact w/ preservers on tight!!! Just got lucky both times.


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm headed up there next week. Mosquito is the only body of water that I've capsized my kayak in, some very big waves that swamped over the back and I had a less stable kayak than I do now, with a heavy trolling motor and battery in the back. Luckily I was close to shore when I capsized. I'll never forget trying to go back out the next day from the south end without the motor (which was ruined from the day before) and dropping into the biggest waves of my life under the causeway and into the north end. 

3 years later I am coming back to test myself again, but I plan on looking much more closely at wind forecasts this time. I have a much better and more stable kayak, but I want to be careful on this lake. Does the south end typically not get as wavy as the north end or does it just depend on the wind direction? 

I've been told that there are some 40+ inch pike in there, anyone heard the same? I am hoping to put some walleye filets in the freezer and tangle with some Ohio pike (rare for me where I live). I will be there next Sunday - Friday, kayak fishing during the day and fishing the causeway most nights if anyone wants to meet up. 

Any advice/recommendations/warnings welcome.. I do not want to capsize again. I respect the lake much more than my first visit there.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Large, shallow inland lakes are susceptible to the "Tsunami Syndrome". Currents and weather can team up to boil the surface, beyond the capabilities of small craft. Volumes of water pushed up toward the shallows are treacherous. --Tim


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I've been told that there are some 40+ inch pike in there, anyone heard the same?


I got a 39" there in early May years ago and alwaysfishin pulled a number of some huge ones this past spring just before ice out.
What the heck happened to alwaysfishin? I cannot find him as a member or his ice fishing posts....


Here's IBJ pike from Mosquito this past March.
https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/mosquito-friday-3-8-19-report-pics.342683/#post-2621657


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I’m still around, just been so busy this year, I haven’t had time to fish much. Skeeter has some of the biggest pike I’ve ever caught. This lake truly has some real giants swimming around.























Lewzer said:


> I got a 39" there in early May years ago and alwaysfishin pulled a number of some huge ones this past spring just before ice out.
> What the heck happened to alwaysfishin? I cannot find him as a member or his ice fishing posts....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Be Like Water said:


> I'm headed up there next week. Mosquito is the only body of water that I've capsized my kayak in, some very big waves that swamped over the back and I had a less stable kayak than I do now, with a heavy trolling motor and battery in the back. Luckily I was close to shore when I capsized. I'll never forget trying to go back out the next day from the south end without the motor (which was ruined from the day before) and dropping into the biggest waves of my life under the causeway and into the north end.
> 
> 3 years later I am coming back to test myself again, but I plan on looking much more closely at wind forecasts this time. I have a much better and more stable kayak, but I want to be careful on this lake. Does the south end typically not get as wavy as the north end or does it just depend on the wind direction?
> 
> ...


The waves depend on the wind direction. The beginning of the week it's suppose to be a southwest wind, up to 11 mph, and the end of the week it's going to change to northwest. Check the lake before you launch. If there's a stiff south wind you could launch at the State Park and fish that end of the lake or launch at the Causeway bait shop and fish by the causeway. If it's a north wind you could launch at the causeway public launch, across the street from the Causeway bait shop, and fish by the causeway on the south side. I've never fished in a kayak but since you have you should know your limits of what your kayak will handle. Good luck and be careful.


----------

